# N scale power pack suggestion



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi all. I have quite a bit of extra flex track that I'd like to make into a small 30" x 30" circle practice track layout for my son. I'm going to mount it on light weight masonite board. I need a small portable n scale power pack for it. Do you all have suggestions? Does it matter? I've seen cheap old ones on eBay for like $12. Should I buy new technology for like twice as much? I don't want to overspend for this little side project but I don't want to burn up any train motors either. I appreciate your help!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

$12.00 is not a bad price for a DC power pack. Any working power
pack designed for N or HO scale would be perfect for your
small practice oval. 

Check our FOR SALE or TRADE forum. So many guys are moving
up to DCC and no longer need several power packs and you
often find them listed for sale there. Some are
even free.

Don


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Power pack*

I have a few of the older power packs that come with train sets if you would like one pm and I'll send you one you pay for shipping 5.80 priority mail if you would like.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone - I appreciate the help. I picked up a nice/cheap Lifelike HO/N scale power pack on ebay for $11.99 shipped. Should be perfect for my needs!


----------

